# 3-6-2010 CPC Exam



## Lovemypets (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone found out there exam results yet from last weekend, 3/6/2010.  I know it may be early, but I am getting really anxious..lol


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 10, 2010)

I took the CEMC exam on that day and I'm still waiting also.


----------



## sylian.clouse (Mar 10, 2010)

*Resutls*

It took a whole week for my results to show up online.


----------



## sandyg68 (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't found out either, Im thinking maybe Friday at the earliest, ugh.


----------



## Lovemypets (Mar 10, 2010)

Sandy and Dawson, I hope you all pass your exams too!  Please let me know when you find out (if you don't mind)...

Sandy-are you waiting on your CPC or a specialty exam?

Thanks...I will keep my fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## KellyLR (Mar 10, 2010)

*Check Friday am*

Check Friday am


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 11, 2010)

Results are posted!


----------



## mhcpc (Mar 11, 2010)

How'd you do?


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 11, 2010)

I passed!


----------



## Lovemypets (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats Dawson! 
I missed it by 3 points!!  I can't believe it...ugh


----------



## cboston (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I found out today.  It was bad news.  Maybe you haven't heard since you passed.  Keeping my fingers cross for you.


----------



## sandyg68 (Mar 11, 2010)

my results still aren't up yet!  waiting on CPC for the second time around.


----------



## Annabel (Mar 13, 2010)

I will be taking my CPC test next Saturday. You said you missed it by 3 points (sorry to hear that) can you tell me how the exam is being graded? Is the passing grade 70% overall or by section?


----------



## cordelia (Mar 14, 2010)

Annabel said:


> I will be taking my CPC test next Saturday. You said you missed it by 3 points (sorry to hear that) can you tell me how the exam is being graded? Is the passing grade 70% overall or by section?



it is 70% overall, they are no longer doing 70% for each section. good luck!

kim, CPC


----------



## Annabel (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

